# 2 more bucks to critique please -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I have two more bucks to critique, please. I have opinions of my own on both - but would like to hear yours -

First is Bart -

2 years old
Unproven (no offspring on the ground yet - but did breed this year)
Long bodied
very correct
nice coloring

Problem - he is 25 1/8 tall

S: Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk 
D: Harmony Mtn Bouncing Bonnie



















Ok now here is Texan -

4 years old
proven with kids on the ground
Nice, but not quite as correct as Bart, but still real nice
has no pictures of daughters in milk. Has seen half sister - and really nice udder
coloring is nice

down side - just a little more then I budgeted - but could swing it probobly

Sandy Hollow KD Texan

S: MCH Goodwood KW Dallas *S
SS: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood *S
SD: MCH Goodwood Tahoka *D
D: Twin Creeks WB Frosted Maisie
DS: MCH Goodwood Weisbaden E
DD: MCH Twin Creeks BH Phantom Bride E *D










daughter as a doeling -










photos and information courtesy of Lauri from Sage Acres Farms. (given with permission)

So these goaties are about 9 hours each way drive from me. BUT, she can ship by air also if needed or might be able to get him to "hitch" a ride up.

Now here is the what I want to bring up also......

ALL of my sr.does range in height from 18-21 inches tall. (not sure height on the new 4 that could be coming in) My 2 jr. does (born in May 08) are 15 and 16 inches. The 15" doeling came out of a 19 inch dam.

What do you all think?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd be nervous about getting overheight kids myself with using Bart. Bart may not be even done growing yet, he may get a little taller. I like the more "proven" bloodlines of Texan, but that's just my humble opinion. I am a bit biased with the "Goodwood" lines though. Texan's doe kid looks nice, very long.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia - 

Can we critique your buck that you have for sale also for what I am looking for. Since your buck is about the same distance - he too, is a possibility that I am looking at and I think he is a really pretty boy. I want to bring in some nice qualities and a coloring that I don't have.

Can You list his pedigree for me???


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Oftentimes overheight is due to high withers. Can't tell if that's the case on buck #1. My advice, based on experience is always go for the best guy you can afford, as he will have a far greater impact on his offspirng. Buck #2 is from time-tested excellent bloodlines. If it were me, no question, I'd go with Tex.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

TEX I like his lines alot! He would be a great buy for you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek - 

How would you compare Texan to Capriola's Buck - which would you choose?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

in my opinion..texan is 20 times better than the overheight buck... even if he wasn't i wouldn't get a buck that's over 25 inches tall!! especially if your does are on the smaller side.. since the one is a big huge buck he would probably throw larger kids.. which could be a problem


compared to olivias buck.. i think it depends on really what your looking for, they seem like two different types of bucks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The things that I would like to improve - 

Udder capacity and dairyness - first and foremost in that order.

Then, I would like to improve neck length and bone structure.

I do not like a buck that does not throw any color. I had my first buck that threw nothing but black and whites (don't get me wrong they are pretty - but out of 10 kids and 8 are black and white?)

And of course - love blue eyes - but not mandatory


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Tex's maternal sister. Of course her sires side is wonderful too, but she looks pretty darn nice to me! Even with the outstretched legs.

I know more about Tex's pedigree then royal Blue's but I have to say it would be very hard for me to pass Tex up! Is Tex $200?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoops, forgot the link - http://www.islandviewfarm.com/NigerianDwarfDoes.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no he is 400.00 which really is not bad - but then they are 9 hours drive each way and it would be middle of winter. I don't think that they would allow him to fly in winter either.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, you can critique Roy-Roy, I'm kind of scared what some people will think of him, but I love him so that's all that matters, I guess. 

S: NC PromisedLand HS Lion King (MCH PromisedLand CP Holy Smoke *S x 2x GCH, 2xBOB, 2xBU PromisedLand LD Safari)
D: Camanna FD Tasonni Blue (Hayseed Farms FA Flash Dancer x Sugar Pine RHB Blue Victoria)

I can't find any pics of his sire's dam's udder, she was a broken chammy I think. She won two Grand Champions, 2 BOB, and 2 Best Udder awards so she must have been nice.

Here's the link to Roy's page: http://www.capriola.webs.com/herdsire.htm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, Roy's dam has always placed first or second in her class, large classes too. Beth (sparks) said she likes her, so that's good. I think Tasonni is GORGEOUS! Really, really pretty girl. Oh, a plus for Royal Blue is that he does throw lots of cool colors (not really important but good for selling wethers and pets). Only one of his kids was a gold and white like him, the others were chammy, broken chammy's - 4 out of 5 have blue eyes. Again, not important but I thought I'd mention it, he's thrown mostly does too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

$400 is not bad for him at all! It just said her goats where all $200 or something like that on her site. 

I don't know Roy's lines as much as I said, but either buck would be a great choice for you, and probably for you Roy is a better choice, but who knows!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one other place that I am talking to about a buck also. She is the breeder of my Joe Dirt that I just love. She has a total of 6+ bucks on her property and wants to thin some out - so we will see what she comes up with also.

Thank you all so much.

So we know that Bart is out for sure.

So looking at 3 bucks now and what ever Jean send me that she has for sale. I will let you all know. I am excited - but then I hate this process as I want it N-O-W! :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Another thing to think about is if you would have to ship Tex then you could look elsewhere for a buck, even farther away, and it most likely wouldn't cost anymore in shipping. So that would give you even more options lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo - you bring up a really nice point!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, definately don't go with Bart....way to tall! 

Tex,,,I like him, good lines, pretty nice conformation from what I can see. I don't think he would be one of my top choices, but he's alright. 

I think it would be better to just take your time shopping for your buck and not settle with the few you found. I know you want your does bred,,,,but if it were me, I'd just take my time. The buck is such a huge part of the herd, it wouldn't be worth it to get a buck you kinda like. You should be thrilled with him. 

Good luck Allison! I hope you find one soon, but don't settle for less than what you expect in your new buck.  :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I am going to just take it as it comes. Not rush and I know something will find me. It seems to if it was ment to be.

I am looking at a buck when I pick up my girls this weekend or next - that the lady wants me to take. I am not sure what he looks like or anything - haven't seen a picture of him.

Will let you all know what I find


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Allison...I was just thinking....if that buck you go to look at when you pick the others up doesn't work.... CTC Farm http://www.ctcfarm.com check out their site, they have a few bucks for sale. They have some pretty nice goats. Hope you find one soon.


----------

